# Removing adhesive with nail polish remover?



## Yazzer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have a small humidor I inherited that I want to get in working shape again (it's been sitting out of use for a while), so I've been researching everything about proper humidity/calibrating hygrometers/seasoning humidors etc., trying to make sure I take up this hobby correctly. The humidor I have is small (maybe 50 cigars), and has some left over double sided tape and adhesive on it (i think some adhesive from a piece of folded up duct tape as well). I was wondering if its safe to use nail polish remover on it? I know you can use acetone, and this nail polish remover isn't pure acetone. Should I just hit up a home depot for some pure acetone, or do you think it'll be safe to use some nail polish remover?

Thanks!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I usually use lighter fluid to remove adhesive; sure you have some of that lying around.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Be aware that solvents can do bad things to the finish of the humi. I would see how far I can get with warm water before breaking out the acetone


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I usually use lighter fluid to remove adhesive; sure you have some of that lying around.


...it may go without saying but please do not smoke while doing this! That's a whole different type of BOOM that we do not want!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Try Goo Gone or peanut butter. Neither one should hurt the finish.


----------



## Yazzer (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the responses. I'm probably going to look into goo gone, but how exactly would you apply lighter fluid or peanut butter? I would imagine just spraying butane on a cloth and gently rubbing the adhesive off? The peanut butter is a little mysterious though. Just smear it on? I would be a little cautious of staining it with peanut oil or something, if thats even possible haha.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

I would think that it's the oil in the peanutbutter that removes the goo. It's pretty hard to stick tape to an oily surface. I wonder if you can use some real wood-oil for it too?


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

If it is a highly finished surface, I would use a hard carnuba paste wax. Shouldn't damage the finish, and will take the adhesive right off. If it is raw (unstained or coated wood) like the inside of the humidor, I would use acetone or mineral spirits. Nail Polish remover contains perfumes and acetone. If it is on the outside, should be fine, but I wouldn't want the perfume left behind on the inside of a humidor.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Lighter fluid works best but I wouldn't use it in this case. Baby oil is also very good for removing adhesive residue and won't do any harm to the humi or the cigars going in it.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Lighter fluid works best but I wouldn't use it in this case. Baby oil is also very good for removing adhesive residue and won't do any harm to the humi or the cigars going in it. Also oils such as a lemon oil would do the trick but may leave a citrus scent.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

sometimes rubbing ice on adhesive can remove it or break it off when it freezes.


----------



## Yazzer (Jan 10, 2012)

I ended up going with the goo gone, which worked pretty decently. I'm just waiting for it to completely dry off. Hopefully I didn't use too much of it. After it dries, time to season it I guess. Seasoning seems like a whole other can of worms.

Anyways, thanks for the responses.


----------



## alstare2000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Dave had a similar issue used goo gone as well after couple of days of seasoning the humidor before i put the sticks in any kind of faint smell wasn't there and cigars are aging and smoking great. As to seasoning just take your time and don't rush you will find tons of posts how to get it done correctly on puff


----------

